# Does anyone else miss the old MSN days?



## Glosoli (May 16, 2011)

I miss the days of MSN messenger when cell phones were in their infant stage. You never knew what people were doing 24/7, and there was more initiative to messaging someone and catching up, where now you can read into anyone's situation just by viewing their FB, which adds a forced, artificial layer to things. Things are feeling more and more artificial each day.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, as someone who's not on Facebook (anymore) and who's never owned a smartphone, that is still pretty much the world I live in.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

In the old MSN days I had to pay to be online per minute before 6pm weekdays. 

So no.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Only if your friends are the sort who post every detail of their personal lives on facebook. Now I can talk to people without both of us needing to be sitting at a computer on msn and you can communicate without actually sitting down to have a conversation if you're not available. The only thing I really miss about the msn era is that I liked the smileys better.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It was nice seeing everyone online (on msn) after school, before myspace and facebook. Being able to strike up a conversation on a whim felt very personal.... rather then leaving a message on someones wall.

It's very much a wasteland now though, a shell of it's former self. But I'm going down with the ship.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Being able to strike up a conversation on a whim felt very personal.... rather then leaving a message on someones wall.


You can do that with facebook messages though, and through most of the time I used MSN you couldn't even message someone if they weren't online.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Noooo. In the MSN days I had dial-up and I was a teenager, so I don't want to go back there. 8) I don't like chatting anyway... :stu I wish it were normal to send snail-mail letters as the primary form of catching up with people. That would be fun.

My memories of MSN include people who like to type in neon pink Comic Sans, dramatic teenagers, depressing song lyrics as screen names, arseholes 'nudging' you continuously, and those obnoxious video smilies that spanned the whole screen and yelled something at you. Also those subtitle things for your screen name were basically Facebook status updates.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I do miss MSN terribly.


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

I used to love MSN Chat in the late 90s early 2000s. Anyone wannt chat? Whisper me.

lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Given how I don't use FB and I find texting too slow.. I still use MSN with at least one other person. I didn't know it's considered out-of-date now. Instant messaging actually leads to fast conversations. To me, texting is too slow to actually feel like a conversation.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Given how I don't use FB and I find texting too slow.. I still use MSN with at least one other person. I didn't know it's considered out-of-date now. Instant messaging actually leads to fast conversations. To me, texting is too slow to actually feel like a conversation.


I read that Microsoft is going to shut down MSN..


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

s12345 said:


> I read that Microsoft is going to shut down MSN..


Sad. I guess I'll have to switch that one person over to IM on Skype then.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Those massive conversations where people would just invite everyone on their friends list.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I do miss the old MSN days. They were fun.. when I had 'friends', that is. I started out online chatting on public chats (back when that sort of thing was 'in'. I think around the years 1997-2005), got a bunch of contacts.. 200 in total. Quickly it started degrading back to the regular 40 people because no one would remember whom they talk to. Then my MSN list started to shrink more and more as I got into fights with my own family (my cousins blocked me for good) to the point that my list 'Family' had 0 contacts in it. This would be followed by getting angry at girls for not replying to me or for being absolute b*tches with me and in the end it would result in a block from either side. Furthermore I would start getting into the whole "I'm going to block/delete you" crap with 'friends'. After blocking some 'friends', my list shrunk down to 20 people, 15 people, 10, 5, 3, ... 1. I only have 1 MSN contact left and that's because he simply has MSN installed on his old PC and he doesn't even use it for real work.

Pretty soon I stopped using MSN less and less until I completely stopped. Partially thanks to a specific company who wants to shut down the MSN network! Also, people who constantly kept saying "I have to go" really pissed me off because I knew they didn't have to go. Or that stupid 'brb/away' crap. Fun years.. I used to go to Youtube and listen to that song "she f*cking blocked me, trust!" 



 "Saved our chats on a floppy diskeeeeette. It went well for a week or two.. ". Rofl. Good times. I did save my chats on a floppy diskette. The times when external PC cameras were a new thing.. back when I went to cybercafés and downloaded 1 MB porn .avi videos to a floppy disk.. good times. ROFL.

The old days of cellphones were cool (not saying that cellphones are cool, they are the destruction and exploitation of poor people!!!). I remember when I had a huge brick of a phone called the Sony Ericsson GA628.. this one: bit.ly/15yT5jZ Ergh.. good times. What else was good? Game Boy, Super Nintendo.. Sega MegaDrive, Sega Master System, Sega Saturn (omfg graphics!) .. Playstation.. MediEvil.. Rayman.. Tomb Raider.. Kula World.. Playstation 2.. Gamecube.. Nintendo64 contests on tv.. MTV.. oh my. The list goes on.

I hate nowadays..

Facebook (which I'm leaving!!) is just a pathetic popularity contest.. I don't care how many zombies echo it in my face. Screw them. I won't be part of it. Though I'll have to use it as a way to contact my shallow class'mates' for a while until I'm done with their sorry lifeless asses.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

scooby said:


> Those massive conversations where people would just invite everyone on their friends list.


Those were fun with friends! They were less fun/more random with random people from their list.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

lol, you guys talk as if msn was the middle ages or something - back in the good ol' days!

But I actually used it a lot, it's hard to believe I used to keep in contact with my friends.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I prefer ICQ


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> lol, you guys talk as if msn was the middle ages or something - back in the good ol' days!
> 
> But I actually used it a lot, it's hard to believe I used to keep in contact with my friends.


It was before the AOL age of dial up, when king AO of L declared that cd's should be spread across the land.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

MSN is merging with skype, and I hate it. I now have to buy skype credit to be able to send messages to my boyfriend on his phone, whereas it was free on MSN. I've also been getting a ton more spammers on skype, and can't seem to block them. So yes, I miss the old MSN, I've switched to yahoo.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm guessing you mean sending messages as texts? If he's got / gets a smart phone and installs the skype app you can still use Skype. Skype has the same block functionality as MSN I thought?

To be honest I don't like the interface of Skype, it could be far more streamlined and minimalistic. But then MSN was always a nightmare until you change the defaults and installed mods anyway.

There's always good old IRC...


----------



## ComeAndSee (Oct 18, 2012)

I do miss chat rooms. They've seemed to have faded into the dark ages.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Paragon said:


> I'm guessing you mean sending messages as texts? If he's got / gets a smart phone and installs the skype app you can still use Skype. Skype has the same block functionality as MSN I thought?
> 
> To be honest I don't like the interface of Skype, it could be far more streamlined and minimalistic. But then MSN was always a nightmare until you change the defaults and installed mods anyway.
> 
> There's always good old IRC...


Yeah, the good old IRC where you get kickbanned for anything you say.


----------



## Vida (Mar 10, 2011)

heck, I miss the old aim days


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Neo said:


> Really good times and memories with MSN messenger. Skype - well, it's ok.


Coolest nickname ever. I wanted that nickname.


----------

